
Go 1.14.2 and Go 1.13.10 are released - azhenley
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!msg/golang-announce/9UJN3gwMzhY/HVdQFNOVBgAJ
======
kstenerud
Also updated: go with modification to support emitting warnings instead of
errors when it encounters unused labels, variables, and imports (warnings do
not stop compilation or production of the final binary):

[https://github.com/kstenerud/go](https://github.com/kstenerud/go)

------
shawabawa3
> go1.14.2 includes fixes to cgo, the go command, the runtime, os/exec, and
> testing packages

Nothing interesting in these releases

~~~
throw_m239339
There won't be any interesting thing anytime soon due to the strong belief in
the "status quo" framed as "stability" in the Go community. The people in the
community (thus outside google) like me that wanted (very minor) changes are
long gone.

~~~
tmountain
Can you give some examples of minor changes that were rejected outright? Just
curious.

~~~
jonfw
I'm not really involved in the Go community, but I've read a lot of arguments
about it's lack of generics.

Here's a document I've found that summarizes the discussion- I thought it was
a really interesting read given my lack of background in language design -
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vrAy9gMpMoS3uaVphB32uVXX...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vrAy9gMpMoS3uaVphB32uVXX4pi-
HnNjkMEgyAHX4N4/edit)

~~~
garfij
I don't know if I'd qualify the addition of Generics as a "minor change"

